# Tajima TME-S612 error code: 383



## sgr27175 (May 20, 2006)

Hi can anyone tell how i can fix the following error code that appear on my TME-S612 embroidery machine, the code i get is 383.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

sgr27175 said:


> Hi can anyone tell how i can fix the following error code that appear on my TME-S612 embroidery machine, the code i get is 383.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


 Obviously this reply is way to late to help you with the 383 error code on your Tajima embroidery machine but for future reference, there is a Tajima group at TajimaPlus : Tajima Owners Group and in the files section of this group, you will find a complete listing of Tajima error codes showing cause and possible solutions. Bob


----------



## TEWH (Jan 27, 2009)

means the motor or motor controller board went out. Its almost always the circuit board....


----------



## jfindle (Feb 28, 2016)

Tajima - TMEX-C1201 - The screen is throwing a 383 error code


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

jfindle said:


> Tajima - TMEX-C1201 - The screen is throwing a 383 error code


Pm Incoming


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

For TME-S

383 is colour change error.


look to the needle number on the panel.
in the right position you must see the needle number,and in the right down side an dot must be on(light)
If is not,you must turn with hand(using an tool)colour change motor,till in to the right position.


----------

